# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  SYS.DBMS_APPLICATION_INFO.READ_CLIENT_INFO give me an number before user name ?

## pcouas

Bonsoir

En oracle10XE SYS.DBMS_APPLICATION_INFO.READ_CLIENT_INFO(user_info); et APEX 4.0.2 me donnais le nom de l'utilisateur
Desormais en Oracle12C SYS.DBMS_APPLICATION_INFO.READ_CLIENT_INFO(user_info) me donne 1830544380365345:nom d'utilisateur

Pourquoi ce nombre devant ?

Merci
Phil

----------


## mnitu

A ce que j'ai vu vous avez dj obtenu la rponse.

----------


## pcouas

OUI ce sont les joies d'une migration APEX 4.0.2 vers APEX 5.0.4 !!!!
Merci

----------

